# Ocean City tog



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I fished with a friend this past Saturday and Sunday at the 3rd St bulkhead.
We had originally intended fishing the jetty, but the car show had the jetty
parking lot closed.

Fishing with a combination of green crabs and sand fleas, we caught and released between 30 and 40 short tog and caught two keepers, one on each
day. My keeper, on Saturday measured just short of 18" and I lost one at the
rail that was about the same size. My buddy's keeper on Sunday was 15".

I had a ball, and plan to hit them again before the weather gets too cold.
My friend took some pics and I will post them when I get them emailed to me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It won't get too cold for tog from shore till after the season closes in dec. There may even be a few around in Jan depending on the weather.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Did we talk Sat. night at the inlet? I was with my wife and daughter.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, that was us. Did you get out Sunday?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

The top image is my fishing partner and the bottom is me.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey nice pics guys. Unfortunately I did not get a chance to fish Sunday, however I went from a private pier near Annapolis on Monday and caught nada. Hope to meet you again, this time I'll be fishing.


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

When fishing for tog- do you cast out far- use heavy weight- let the bait hit the bottom of the rocks- i plan on goin next weekend and i am curious- any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

theone1232003 said:


> When fishing for tog- do you cast out far- use heavy weight- let the bait hit the bottom of the rocks


I was down last weekend. Most people were using a weight and dropping straight down near the bulkhead.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

​​We​ were using a single hook rig with a black 1/0 black octopus hook.
Weight varied from 2 oz to 5 oz depending on the tide. If you cast out,
you will spend most of your time breaking off and retying rigs. Drop the rig
straight down and keep all the slack out of your line once you feel the rig
hit bottom. 

​ Keep the rig simple. We use a piece of 50 lb mono with two
double surgeon loops ​tied in it. One is for the hook and one for the sinker.
You may have to use a short piece of 20 lb test to pull the 50 lb loop through the eye of the hook. 
I have found that the double hook rigs snag more and anything with any hardware on it gives me fewer hookups.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

WTG on the keeper tog. I have yet to get a keeper from the bulkhead.
I believe smaller hooks are key there IMO.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

mike_horst- That is the exact set up I use except to help with snags especially when fishing for triggerfish or Togs you get snagged. Those suckers move fast and hard as we both know. One tip that I have is that alot of the time the fish will take the bait and run back to his/her little hiding spot, most of the time if you aren't fast enough or paying attention the weight will most likely get stuck or lodged somewhere. 

Solution: I have found that tying a thick rubber band at the end of the sinker(line>rubber band> sinker) to be a good set up. Whether you get snagged from a fish or merely current, one quick move of the rod and you get your rig back minus the weight. I have used this set up time and time again and have ended up with keeper tog with no sinker at the end . I don't know y'all might want to give it a try; worked for me

tight lines:fishing:


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll have to give that rubber band idea a try. Thanks!


----------

